# Amplificador suena muy bajo



## Jfongar (Jun 10, 2020)

Hola foro!!

Escribo para plantearos un problema que tengo con un amplificador que me trajo un amigo para revisar. 
El amplificador venia con el problema siguiente: Al encenderlo y conectarle una entrada de audio y poner a reproducir algo la señal SI salia por el altavoz, pero se escuchaba muy muy bajo.
Lo he abierto y he comprobado todas las resistencias amplificadores operacionales transistores condensadores. 
La unica cosa rara que puedo ver es que uno de los amplificadores al probarlo a tierra no me da continuidad y los condensadores de entrada al amplificador operacional daban unos valores no muy fiables.

Los debo cambiar ?

Esta falla puede ser por lo que les comento o estoy muy fuera del error típico ante este problema ?
Adjunto un par de fotos

Saludos !


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 10, 2020)

mide   voltaje de el integrado cuanto marca'??  mide el amplifier  numero???  cuanto marca????


----------



## Jfongar (Jun 11, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> mide   voltaje de el integrado cuanto marca'??  mide el amplifier  numero???  cuanto marca????


Como ya pedí un par de piezas le he cambiado los dos transistores, los condensadores correspondientes al amplificador operacional y el amplificador operacional en sí. 
Ahora no solo no se escucha si no que al enchufarlo se escucha un zumbido constante y no reproduce nada por la entrada-salida
He tenido que arreglar la PCB ya que es muy antigua y Ha terminado rompiendose alguna pista por algunos conectores de un transistor y del amplificador operacional .
En cuanto a las mediciones de  alimentación de los amplificadores operacionales son :

El cambiado(NE5535) : Ninguna de los pines hace continuidad con tierra. Voltage en pines 4 y 8  me da un Vcc de 44V
El no cambiadoMC4558) La patilla 3 hace continuidad con tierra. En pines 4 y 8  me da un Vcc de 48V

Los condensadores de fabrica eran de 47uF a 25 V y los cambie por unos de 47uF a 50 V espero que no sea ningun problema 
Añado foto de todo .

Saludos muchas gracias!


----------

